# Apache Down-/Upload begrenzen?



## Blaubmania (20. April 2005)

Hi hab xampp installiert bei mir auf dem Server der Server läuft mit MS Windows Server 2003.
Nun zur Frage und zwar hab ich Webspace für Friends freigegeben wenn nun jemand sich was vom Webspace downloaden will irgendwelche Dateien (kein FTP) gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit event. mit Tools die Speed zu begrenzen mit der der User downloaden darf?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2005)

;-] 

http://www.whoopis.com/howtos/web-bandwidth-limit.html
http://www.cohprog.com/mod_bandwidth.html


----------

